# bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

i bought the car a couple months ago and it now has 50k miles on it. i love the 4.2's looks and performance and comfort. but i have a couple problems. 
when i turn the wheel all the way to either side and drive when making a u-turn there is a vibration coming from the front end and i feel it on the steering wheel when i give is some gas. is this normal like ive heard or is something wrong with the axles or something? the dealer said its normal when u lock the steering up. 
and second does anyones secondary air pump knocking after a cold start up for a few seconds? i heard this knocking and im sure it isnt an engine knock and the dealer said that was the secondary pump. TIA pics for views
























this was the ride for the past 5 years before i got the 4.2. it definitely is very well missed







but new modding will be starting this year on this new bad boy and i cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










































_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 8:02 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (DTOYVR6)*

Nice rides! 
I wish my VRs paint job looked that good. Unfortuantely the previous owner did not care for the car too well..
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (Massboykie)*

Welcome man, I just got a 4.2 as well. I think the steering thing is ok as long as it only does it when its fully turned, I always try to avoid maxing the rack out anyway.
That knock for a couple of seconds could be the engine, on cold starts sometimes lifters can make a couple noises and then go away as soon as they are lubed. Also check your oil, make sure its full.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (RideVR6)*

my oil was just changed and im pretty sure its not the motor. it doesnt sound like a real metal on metal knock. more plasticky kind of. its hard to explain. and so you have the same steering lock thing. good as long as its normal.
and about the other car i had the car since it was 2 years old and that is original paint on it. thanks for the comments though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

i just had a similar problem .... it ended up being the inner and outer tie-rod ends on both sides........without seeing your car its hard to say but, have those checked out,... hope this helps.....and good luck with the car


----------



## Qtrocar (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (DTOYVR6)*

I have a 2001 A6 4.2, and it has the exact same problem as you described. When I turn the wheel all the way to the right or left, at a standing start, and then slowly accellerate, I can hear some binding, and feel vibration in the steering wheel. 
I was getting Eibach lowering springs installed, and so I went on eBay and purchased a complete replacement kit for the front end. All new control bars and arms. A 12 piece kit.
I figured, if there is any play at all in the front end, it could be contributing to the little bit of shimmy I get on the highway, and it could be part of the problem with the grinding.
I had my mechanic check out the front end, top to bottom, and he said that there is nothing wrong with the front end. The tire is not binding, axles are not grinding, etc. His conclusion? It's just the way it is, don't worry about it. 
I have had this problem as long as I can remember, so he may just have a point. 
I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (A6_4.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A6_4.2* »_I have a 2001 A6 4.2, and it has the exact same problem as you described. When I turn the wheel all the way to the right or left, at a standing start, and then slowly accellerate, I can hear some binding, and feel vibration in the steering wheel. 
I was getting Eibach lowering springs installed, and so I went on eBay and purchased a complete replacement kit for the front end. All new control bars and arms. A 12 piece kit.
I figured, if there is any play at all in the front end, it could be contributing to the little bit of shimmy I get on the highway, and it could be part of the problem with the grinding.
I had my mechanic check out the front end, top to bottom, and he said that there is nothing wrong with the front end. The tire is not binding, axles are not grinding, etc. His conclusion? It's just the way it is, don't worry about it. 
I have had this problem as long as I can remember, so he may just have a point. 
I wouldn't worry about it.


well thats what 2 dealers told me too that it was nomal. i was just trying to find out if its true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptJason (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (DTOYVR6)*

What kind of gas mileage are you getting these days? I have a 2001 4.2 A6 and was wondering what others are getting.
Jason


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (CaptJason)*

I am getting about 350 miles till the light comes up..so like 19-21. I also do a lot of highway. 
What about you?


----------



## CaptJason (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (RideVR6)*

I'm only on my second tank of mostly city driving with a little bit of highway and it's 16mpg. I'm taking a long 400 mile highway drive this weekend so we'll see what happens then.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: bought an 03 4.2 sport and have a couple of questions (CaptJason)*

im getting almost the amount as you ride. i get between 300 and 350 miles to the tank. i do my driving probably half city and half highway.


_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 12:23 PM 1-30-2007_


----------

